# Can we get a white homer from a pair of blue-bar homers? ?



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Can we get a white homer from a pair of blue-bar homers,whose ancestor family contains only pure blue bars ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It is extremely unlikely, but yes, it is possible. Recessive traits like recessive white, recessive red, recessive opal, etc can be carried and passed down for a long time without showing itself. If both birds happen to be carrying recessive white, then yes, you'll get some solid white birds


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

If 'R' -Dominant color,'r'- white color,then if we cross a Rr and Rr ,we will get => RR,Rr,Rr,rr(4 possible combinations )........so "rr" will be white right ???can we get a white color in a combination with RR and RR,by means of spontaneous mutations ?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I hope u guys,get my point


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You are right  And yes, mutations are always possible. That is how we got all the colors we see today.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats very interesting


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* There is a gene in the Homer family for HOMER ALBINO (al*H) this is a recessive gene that produces an all white bird with red eyes that turn to pearl. This about all that is said and can be found in the book "GENETICS OF PIGEONS" by Dr. Lester Paul Gibson, on page 81. As I see it, it must be very very rare gene. I must say that I have not found this in my earlier pigeon gene books Gibson's book is the latest pigeon genetic book (2005) * ..GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that the same in other albinos, in which their eyes are weaker and sensitive to light?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Is that the same in other albinos, in which their eyes are weaker and sensitive to light?


*It is true for the ALBINO (al) but I am not sure about the new "Homer albino gene"(al*H) where the eye color changes to pearl.This al*H gene is a new gene and there is not much written about it,and I am sure there will be and is some confusion about this new gene.* .GEORGE


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys........


----------

